
PayPal is down - blazee
Paypal is, at least in europe (Germany for example), down since almost two hours. Since there is no official statement (as always) many users are reporting, that they can&#x27;t login into their accounts - me neither. Several messages can be seen here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;allestörungen.de&#x2F;stoerung&#x2F;paypal, in english: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;downdetector.com&#x2F;status&#x2F;paypal or on Twitter.
======
Petrakis
[http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/paypal.com.html](http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/paypal.com.html)
From comments here seems that its from 1 or 2 days ago too

